# Cargador de moto motorina eléctrica con problema



## jrles04 (Ene 9, 2020)

Tengo problemas con el cargador de mi motorina. No se me dispara a las 8 horas de carga. Siempre se pasa 10 o 12 horas de carga. Desde siempre. Desde que la compré nueva. Que le pasa?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 9, 2020)

Si las instrucciones se refieren a 8 horas de carga automática , acude a la garantía !

Salvo que diga que debes desconectarlo a las 8 horas . . .


----------



## Scooter (Ene 9, 2020)

Mmmm, si, leer las instrucciones estaría bien.
Normalmente los cargadores cortan solos, los dejas y te olvidas.
Si no lo hace, algo pasa.


----------



## jrles04 (Ene 9, 2020)

El problema es que yo vivo en Cuba y la moto la trajo una persona de Panamá y me la vendió. No tengo forma de ver lo d*e* la garantía. Yo pienso que sea algo en el cargador.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 10, 2020)

Si das datos de que equipo es, mejor.
Adivinar no se me da bien.
La garantía no me interesa, mira el manual a ver qué dice.
Si no tienes manual, mira que modelo es y lo buscas por internet.
Así desde la distancia, me parece normal que tarde más en una red que por lo que cuentan es de todo menos estable y confiable.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 10, 2020)

La alimentación es de 110Vac o 220Vac . . .  recibe la correcta ?


----------



## jrles04 (Ene 10, 2020)

Miren estas fotos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 10, 2020)

Dice que tiene un led rojo que debería ponerse en verde después de 2 a 8 hs.
Que no se lo deje enchufado si no está en uso.

Así que si no pasa a verde , o anda mal el cargador o las baterías no llegan al nivel de carga total.


----------



## jrles04 (Ene 10, 2020)

Los leds le funcionan. Cuando está cargando los 2 están en rojo y cuando termina 1 se pone verde. El problema es que eso pasa, pasado los 8 horas.


----------



## DownBabylon (Ene 11, 2020)

Pues puede deberse a que la bateria ya esta muriendo, considerando que desde que es tuya no era nueva, lo que yo haria seria medir la corriente de carga para calcular el tiempo de carga a la antigua y testear la capacidad de corriente de la bateria.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 11, 2020)

Podría ser el cargador algo mal , o reemplazaron el cargador de otra moto mas chica , o baterías ya medio viejas . . . sin medir . . .


----------



## jrles04 (Ene 11, 2020)

Yo la compré nueva. Tiene 6 meses conmigo y me hace 60 kilómetros de autonomía.
Yo la pongo a cargar y a las 8 horas los LED están rojos todavía. La quito de la corriente y la enchufo de nuevo y un LED se pone verde.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 11, 2020)

jrles04 dijo:


> la pongo a cargar y a las 8 horas los LED están rojos todavía. La quito de la corriente y la enchufo de nuevo y un LED se pone verde.



Eso no es normal . . .  *además esa información la tendrías que haber puesto en el 1er mensaje !*  No en cuotas.


----------



## jrles04 (Ene 11, 2020)

Mala mía. Mil disculpas. Qué crees que sea.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 11, 2020)

Ye te lo dije , lee arriba


----------



## djyoan (Ene 27, 2020)

Puede que no sea el cargador de tu batería  aunque sea del voltaje y amperaje adecuado… si la batería incluye BMS puede que lleve su cargador específico.
También si hay alguna célula dañada no llegará nunca al umbral de disparo por voltaje o por corriente

hay algunos cargadores que son copia (falsos)

Ojo que he visto muchos accidentes por no tener el cargador adecuado se incendian y es bastante peligroso.


----------



## jrles04 (Ene 28, 2020)

Gracias. Lo que voy a hacer es revisar las baterías a ver si el amperaje coincide con el del cargador. A lo mejor las baterias son se 28 amp y el cargador de 20.


----------



## Abeatriz (Ene 31, 2021)

Hola tengo una motorina eléctrica hace 6 meses. Ayer la puse a cargar y el cargador no me quiere funcionar. Lo conecto y no enciende el fan y el botón está permanentemente en verde. No en rojo como debería estar cuando le doy carga


----------



## xisto (Ene 31, 2021)

Que tipo de baterias usa su moto


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 31, 2021)

Hola, hay varias cosas por verificar, por ejem. Sí el cargador tiene detección de carga conectada, NO entregará tensión si hay problemas del lado del rodado.
Hay que buscar la forma de chequear tensiones, cuándo está conectado a dicha carga y cuándo no lo está.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 31, 2021)

Abeatriz dijo:


> Ayer la puse a cargar y el cargador no me quiere funcionar.


Debe estar en garantía y debes reclamar por ella.


----------



## Abeatriz (Feb 1, 2021)

No tiene garant*í*a ya, era solo d*e* 6 meses.
La batería es una d*e* litio d*e* 60 Vol*tios.*


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 1, 2021)

En éste foro, el "idioma chat" no es bien recibido. El "d", "q", "ke", "pq", etc. NO se debe usar en éste foro.

Por otro lado, qué nociones de electronica tienes? Instrumentos y herramientas? Sabes usarlos?


----------



## Kawacuba (Feb 1, 2021)

Abeatriz dijo:


> Hola tengo una motorina eléctrica hace 6 meses. Ayer la puse a cargar y el cargador no me quiere funcionar. Lo conecto y no enciende el fan y el botón está permanentemente en verde. No en rojo como debería estar cuando le doy carga


Hola. Un consejo: si no tienes ni idea de como funciona y no tienes instrumentos, lo mejor es que busques un taller de motos eléctricas. Quizá hasta consigas un cargador nuevo. 
Saludos.


----------



## Michel legra garcia (Mar 11, 2021)

Saludos*,* ayer puse a cargar mi moto y *é*stá mañana cuando voy a desconectar el cargador 72 *V* 4.5 *A*mp luego d*e* las 8 horas de carga me encuentro el cargador alternando los dos bombillos rojo y verde constantemente y la moto descargada completamente*,* les agradecería su ayuda*.*


----------



## sergiot (Mar 11, 2021)

Tendrias que leer el manual de tu cargador para saber que significa esa secuencia de luces, es posible que este en error y el manual lo deberia decir.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 11, 2021)

En general , ese tipo de indicación es que la batería tiene problemas , estilo circuito abierto . . .


----------



## Elchapi62 (Ago 31, 2021)

Una Bucati de 36 V 400. Cuando el cargador termina la carga que se dispara prende el verde y prende el rojo así se que da alternando rojo y verde  ( si me pudieran ayudar).
Me gusta la electrónica y lo que yo pueda resolver me gusta hacerlo siempre pidiendo información me ha ido bien


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 1, 2021)

36 Voltios, 400 Amperes?... O es el modelo 36V400?
Qué haz medido/probado?
Fotos?


----------



## Gperezt (Sep 28, 2021)

Cómo se podría resolver ese problema. A mí me está pasando lo mismo. Cambia constantemente de rojo a verde y no coge nada de carga la motorina.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 28, 2021)

Gperezt dijo:


> Cómo se podría resolver ese problema. A mí me está pasando lo mismo. Cambia constantemente de rojo a verde y no coge nada de carga la motorina.



---------------------------👇  👇  👇  👇  👇  👇  👇  👇  👇


DOSMETROS dijo:


> En general , ese tipo de indicación es que la batería tiene problemas , estilo circuito abierto . . .


----------



## unmonje (Sep 28, 2021)

En general, cuando una batería esta completamente vacía, suele presentar una IMPEDANCIA baja (tendencia al cortocircuito). A medida que se vá cargando ésta impedancia va aumentando hasta plena carga. Cuando la bateria está LLENA su impedancia es la máxima posible aunque no infinita.
Los cargadores mas elaborados, observan *algo *de esa impedancia, antes de comenzar la carga y la van verificando a intervalos regulares de un segundo o poco mas.
Cuando el circuito considera que la impedancia ( la corriente de carga y la tensión de carga)  son las esperadas, da por terminada la carga y la deja "a flote". Algunos cargadores profesionales, terminan la carga con 1/2 hora o mas de carga para "completarla" a muy baja corriente.
En algunos cargadores que he hecho, esa secuencia -->(carga /verificación) cíclica dura un par de segundo.
Dicho fácil el cargador le da un pulso de carga ( se pone en rojo)--> como la corriente es muy baja la da por terminada--> ( se pone en verde) y así va alternando.
En la realidad esto puede NO ser cierto si la batería está fallada, por ejemplo :
*-se abrió internamente (fusible --> alta impedancia mayor que la normal)
*-se alteró algo del material de la batería.
Si el cargador no hace esto, puede dañar la batería cuando está sana, si por ejemplo, el cargador estuviera defectuoso.


----------



## El Comy (Oct 20, 2021)

Saludos 
Saludos para todos desde Cuba…

Les cuento que me llegó éste cargador sin voltaje en la salida, medí hasta el filtro grande de la etapa caliente y tengo 182 vol DC pero en la etapa fría no hay nada. Si alguien tiene y puede facilitarme el diagrama se lo voy a agradecer, no soy profesional de la electrónica así que voy a necesitar algo más de apoyo y colaboración de ustedes.
Acá dejo algunas fotos para ver si los puedo orientar un poco más.






Tengo una duda con el condensador circulado en rojo, lo mido en escala de continuidad y pita. ¿Es normal o está en corto circuito?

¿En el círculo azul, creo falta un componente verdad?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 20, 2021)

Bueno si lo capacitor "C6" "pita" o puede sener el mismo lo culpado por lo "corto circuito" o algun otro conponente conectado a el .
Habrias de sacar cada conponente conectado a el de la tarjeta hasta lo "pito" parar .
Cuanto a lo conponente faltante (circulo azur ) seguramente es lo transitor MosFet de potenzia ( Conmutación ) y sin el la fuente NO tiene como andar nin a los palos !
!Suerte!


----------



## El Comy (Oct 20, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Cuanto a lo conponente faltante (circulo azur ) seguramente es lo transitor MosFet de potenzia ( Conmutación ) y sin el la fuente NO tiene como andar nin a los palos !
> !Suerte!


Gracias por responder...
Sucede que la tenía un familiar del dueño para repararla y el dueño me la trajo así, ¿cual mosfet podría ponerle?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 20, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Gracias por responder...
> Sucede que la tenía un familiar del dueño para repararla y el dueño me la trajo así, ¿cual mosfet podría ponerle?
> Sucede que la tenía un familiar del dueño para repararla y el dueño me la trajo así, ¿cual mosfet podría ponerle?


Bueno , lo mas acertado es preguntar a quien la desarmo premero donde si queda ese bendicto conponente faltante.
No es una buena onda poner cualquer transistor MosFet al azar , hay tensiones altas en ese punto que seguramente estropian un conponente que no sea adecuado a andar por esas latitudes.
!Suerte!


----------



## El Comy (Oct 20, 2021)

¿Podría usar uno mesfet de los que traen las fuentes para PC?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 20, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> ¿Podría usar uno mesfet de los que traen las fuentes para 1?


!Por cuenta y risco todo tujo SI !
!Te recomendo altamente a poner una lampara incandescente de 100W y misma tensión de la RED local en série con la entrada de RED de la fuente , cualquer problema y la lampara denuncia eso asciendendo apleno brillo y nada si pasa de malo con lo restante de la fuente!
!Suerte!


----------



## El Comy (Oct 20, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> lampara incandescente de 100W en série con la entrada de RED


Gracias por la recomendación, tengo una que siempre uso. De igual modo voy a esperar saber la matrícula del mosfet faltante para buscar sus características y tomar una decisión.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 20, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Gracias por la recomendación, tengo una que siempre uso. De igual modo voy a esperar saber la matrícula del mosfet faltante para buscar sus características y tomar una decisión.


!Eso , eso ,eso , como ya descia lo saudoso "Chavo del Ocho"!


----------



## unmonje (Oct 20, 2021)

No entiendo ¿ Como mide 182 VCC en el primario ?  Si usted tiene 120VCA de linea  ,rectificado no deberia medir mas de 170 VCC
Es claro que en el secundario no va a tener nada de tensión , si falta el transistor de conmutación y el disipador del primario imposible.
Ademas veo que faltan otros transistores  creo que Q9 o algo asi, R35 y otras, además, 1 OPTO. Causa suficiente para no funcionar.

Largo rato rascando me la cabeza de :* ¿Que cosa será una motorina? *   Por favor, escriba en neutro para que todos entendamos (motocicleta, moto, motocicleta eléctia , etc.) Gracias
_*Trate de no tocar cosas ya manoseadas por otros, porque la va a pasar mal.*

Lo que me causa gracia de estos dias, es que los pibes de hoy, abren cosas para arreglar, que yo tarde 20 años en animarme a solo abrir el gabinete para ver y nada mas._


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 20, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> No entiendo ¿ Como mide 182 VCC en el primario ?  Si usted tiene 120VCA de linea  ,rectificado no deberia medir mas de 170 VCC
> Es claro que en el secundario no va a tener nada de tensión , si falta el transistor de conmutación y el disipador del primario imposible.
> Ademas veo que faltan otros transistores  creo que Q9 o algo asi, R35 y ottras, ademas 1 OPTO. Causa suficiente para no funcionar


Quizaz la tensión de la RED local sea en realidad 127 Voltios , o quizaz lo murtimetro digital tenga algun error asociado cuando mide Volts DC.
O quizaz sea los dos motivos citado arriba sumados .
!Saludos!


----------



## El Comy (Oct 20, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> ¿Que cosa será una motorina?


Disculpe, es que acá se le llama así.


unmonje dijo:


> ¿ Como mide 182 VCC en el primario ? Si usted tiene 120VCA de linea


Tal vez mi multímetro tenga la escala alterada puesto que es de los más baratos para ustedes, jajajajaaaa


unmonje dijo:


> Trate de no tocar cosas ya manoseadas por otros, porque la va a pasar mal.


Gracias por el consejo...


----------



## Alice (Oct 24, 2021)

Saludos colegas estoy tratando de reparar una batería de moto eléctrica la cual no da voltaje en la salida, era nueva casi sin uso pero luego estuvo sin trabajar por 1 año entero y ahora claro no da voltaje y no encendía el cargador el cual revise pensando que podría estar defectuoso pues se mantenía apagado pero tiene un circuito que detecta la carga y luego habilita el voltaje en la salida. 
Antes de tirar la batería decidí abrirla y revisar un poco y detecte que entre el borne negativo y el positivo de la ficha tengo 80volts y  le coloque una carga de prueba y no cae ese voltaje. Tendré otro problema aparte de el tiempo sin cargarse? Habrá algo que desabilite el voltaje a la salida por estar algo bajo o algún otro problema?  Si alguien le ha pasado o tiene conocimiento de que pueda estar pasando agradecería la ayuda.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 24, 2021)

Habria que ver el voltaje maximo y minimo, y si la BMS es la que te esta negando el voltaje de salida.
Creo que esas baterias son de 90V o por ahi, no?
Mejor da mas datos de la bateria


----------



## Alice (Oct 24, 2021)

Gracias DJT3 la batería es de una Bucatti de 72V35AH. Y en que puntos debo de medir esos voltajes? 


DJ T3 dijo:


> Creo que esas baterias son de 90V o por ahi, no?
> Mejor da mas datos de la bateria


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 24, 2021)

Viendo bien, estas midiendo en la salida 80V, no?
Si es así, entonces parece que la batería esta bien, sino indica dónde mides ese voltaje.


----------



## Alice (Oct 24, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Viendo bien, estas midiendo en la salida 80V, no?
> Si es así, entonces parece que la batería esta bien, sino indica dónde mides ese voltaje.


Da 80Volts directamente en los polos de la bateria ates de que pase por el circuito de control.  Pero cuando mides en el conector que va a la moto solo aparecen 35 y si lo conectas la moto y mides el voltaje se cae  con solo conectarla y da cero volts, y como explicaba anteriormente sobre  los bornes antes de la etapa de control 80V y no se caen con una carga de 5A


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 24, 2021)

O sea que el problema estaría en el BMS.
Sé que en algunos BMS, al dejar de detectar la batería, éstos ya no responden mas, pero podrías probar desconectar momentáneamente la batería del BMS, y de paso medir los MOSFET's...
Otra sería conectar directamente (solo para probar) la batería SIN el BMS, si funciona correctamente, entonces el problema es el control (BMS, osea Battery Management System)


----------



## Alice (Oct 24, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> podrías probar desconectar momentáneamente la batería del BMS, y de paso medir los MOSFET's...
> Otra sería conectar directamente (solo para probar) la batería SIN el BMS, si funciona correctamente


Muchas gracias seguiré lo que me dices y probare.   Lo iba ha hacer hoy pero quería informarme bien primero pues ya la he desconectado del BMS y nada lo único que no he hecho es medir los MOSFET pero Una pregunta puedo probar los 80volts directos a la moto? Me iba a atrever a hacer esto pues supongo que en la caja se vuelva a regular este voltaje pero bueno preferí investigar primero y no aventurarme en territorios desconocidos. 
Gracias amigos si no logro arreglarla al menos aprendo algo mas en el intento😅


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 25, 2021)

Los 72V es el voltaje nominal, como los 3.7V de las pilas 18650, por ejemplo. Eso no quiere decir que siempre tenga ese voltaje, sino que cargado sube bastante y descargado no deberia bajar muy lejos de lo nominal.
Segun leí, cargada debería rondar como máximo los 84V, osea que esos 80V que tienes ahora es normal.
El BMS no regula el voltaje de salida, solo protege por sobrevoltaje, subvoltaje, sobreconsumo y sobrecarga (amperaje máximo al cargar)...
También pueden disponer de control de temperatura, etc...
Igualmente, como te dije, es solo para probar, nada mas...


----------



## Alice (Oct 25, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Otra sería conectar directamente (solo para probar)


Buenas tardes amigos, he conectado la batería directamente y ha trabajado la moto de manera correcta por lo cual como ya me explicaba DJT3 la falla posiblemente esta en el BMS me queda revisarla mas a detalle o comprar esa tarjeta y probar.
Intentare desarmar el discipador primero y medir los MOSFET y con suerte encontrar algo defectuoso y que a su vez se pueda sustituir. Gracias por todo el apoyo.Saludos


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 25, 2021)

Antes de comprar algo, busca el modelo o similar de la placa (cuando quites el disipador), para ver si tiene alguna forma de realizar un "reset" o inicialización.
Puede que sea eso solo...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 25, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> "Puede que sea eso solo..."


!Y como un NO ya tiene en las manos .........................no custa nada tentar!
!Suerte!


----------



## El Comy (Oct 29, 2021)

Saludos para todos…

Les comento que le puse un STK630 a la placa de mi cargador para probar pero continúa muerto. Tengo los 160 vol en el filtro grande de la etapa caliente pero no sé cómo seguir midiendo para detectar la causa de la falla. La R11 se ve calcinada y no mide nada además no tiene la numeración para saber el valor original.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2021)

Hay un tema que trata la lectura de resistencias destrozadas , se trata de medir desde un extremo hasta lo quemado . . .  idem desde el otro extremo , sumar y estimar el resto a ojetímetro.


----------



## El Comy (Oct 29, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hay un tema que trata la lectura de resistencias destrozadas , se trata de medir desde un extremo hasta lo quemado . . .  idem desde el otro extremo , sumar y estimar el resto a ojetímetro.


La R11 a la que me refiero es una SMD.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2021)

Que integrado es el que está al lado ?


----------



## El Comy (Oct 29, 2021)

UTC3842E
El condensador circulado en rojo me da corte en la placa, le levanté un extremo y mide normal.


			https://cdn.datasheetspdf.com/pdf-down/U/T/C/UTC3842A_UNISONICTECHNOLOGIES.pdf


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 29, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> UTC3842E
> El condensador circulado en rojo me da corte en la placa, le levanté un extremo y mide normal.
> 
> 
> https://cdn.datasheetspdf.com/pdf-down/U/T/C/UTC3842A_UNISONICTECHNOLOGIES.pdf


!Quizaz sea lo proprio CI (3842) lo culpado del corto!
Habrias que sacarlo de la tarjeta con muuuuuuucho cariño para puder chequear .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## El Comy (Oct 29, 2021)

A estudiar ahora, jajajjaa.
Gracias...


¿Ésta sería la mía (15k)?
¿Entonces puedo levantar R11 y poner una de 15 k(153)?


----------



## switchxxi (Oct 29, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> A estudiar ahora, jajajjaa.
> Gracias...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 273490
> 
> ...



Sigue bien las pistas porque parece ser la que esta en serie con la linea de sensado de corriente. En el caso de la imagen la que vale 1K y que va del pin3 del UC3842 a la resistencia de sensado de 2.2Ohms. 

- Que por cierto, de ser así, ese IC esta muerto, junto con el MOSFET, Resistencia de sensado, resistencia/fusible de entrada y muy probablemente el puente de diodos-


----------



## El Comy (Oct 29, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Sigue bien las pistas porque parece ser la que esta en serie con la linea de sensado de corriente. En el caso de la imagen la que vale 1K y que va del pin3 del UC3842 a la resistencia de sensado de 2.2Ohms.


Tiene mucha razón, al tener lo placa en vista soldadura interpreté mal los pines de Mosfet. La R11 no se conecta al (Gate) sino al (Source) y debe ser la de 1K.


Díganme si estoy en lo correcto.


switchxxi dijo:


> ese IC esta muerto


Medí continuidad de pata 5 a 7 sin levantarlo de la placa y no pitó, está malo?


switchxxi dijo:


> el puente de diodos-


Estos los levanté y miden bien.


----------



## switchxxi (Oct 29, 2021)

La resistencia que esta al lado de los diodos esta muerta, si es la que mide la corriente quiere decir que el MOSFET se puso en corto apareciendo ahí los 160V. La máxima tensión que soporta la entrada es de 5V por lo que si la resistencia se abrió, por mas que el IC no se haya puesto en corto, la entrada se dañó, cosa que casi confirma la rotura de la resistencia de 1K.

¿ Solo 2 diodos tiene de rectificación ?

Sube una foto de la placa completa.


----------



## El Comy (Oct 29, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> ¿ Solo 2 diodos tiene de rectificación ?


Si, solo dos diodos. Voy a intentar subir una foto pero ahora estoy en casa y el interne es muy malo aquí, de todos modos en la hoja 2 de este tema subí una foto del lado de los componentes.


switchxxi dijo:


> La resistencia que esta al lado de los diodos esta muerta


Yo medí la voltaje desde la pata positiva del filtro principal a ambos extremos de la resistencia para ver si ella estaba abierta y tenía voltaje en ambos terminales de la resistencia (me refiero a la verde grande que está raspada)
Si cambio la R11 (CMD dañada) por otra de 1k corro el riesgo de que se vuelva?


----------



## switchxxi (Oct 29, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Si, solo dos diodos. Voy a intentar subir una foto pero ahora estoy en casa y el interne es muy malo aquí, de todos modos en la hoja 2 de este tema subí una foto del lado de los componentes.



No hace falta, no había visto la foto.



El Comy dijo:


> Si cambio la R11 (CMD dañada) por otra de 1k corro el riesgo de que se vuelva?





El Comy dijo:


> La R11 se ve calcinada y no mide nada además no tiene la numeración para saber el valor original.



Si, como se menciono antes, la resistencia verde esta abierta, entonces puede que se queme.


----------



## El Comy (Oct 29, 2021)

Cuál sería el valor de la resistencia que remplace a la verde?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 29, 2021)

Hola a todos , jo recomendo altamente a canbiar lo CI matricula 3842  por otro nuevo, descobrir cual es lo transistor MosFet de conmutación y armar otro nuevo , chequear lo resistor de Shunt , ese que es conectado a lo Sourse del MosFet y masa o negativo del capacitor de filtrado de alta.
!Ah si , sienpre testear con auxilio de un lampara incandescente en serie con la RED Electrica!
!Suerte!


----------



## El Comy (Oct 29, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> canbiar lo CI matricula 3842 por otro nuevo


Acá eso es casi imposible, jajjaaja. De igual modo gracias por la recomendación, un fuerte abrazo desde Cuba.


switchxxi dijo:


> la resistencia verde esta abierta


Según pude ver los colores es Marron-Verde-Plata-Oro (0.15 ohms), solo que en mis componentes reciclados lo más cercano que encontré es Rojo-Rojo-Plata-Dorado(0.22 ohms).

¿Podría usar los 0.22 en lugar de 0.15?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 29, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Acá eso es casi imposible, jajjaaja. De igual modo gracias por la recomendación, un fuerte abrazo desde Cuba.


Bueno en ese caso reze para que tu CI este bueno , caso contrario  la puebre fuente si quedara condenada a la basura.
!Suerte!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> ¿Podría usar los 0.22 en lugar de 0.15?



Si , después le pondríamos otra en paralelo para ajustarla , para probar sirve.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 29, 2021)

Hola a todos  sin ganas en desanimarte a nadie , pero si lo resistor de Shunt de Sourse "volou a lo cielo" es casi seguro que lo CI PWM 3842 tanbien si fue a una vida mejor (R.I.P.) .
Digo eso porque cuando ese resistor abre es porque lo transistor MosFet si quedou en corto Dreno y Sourse y en eses casos la alta tensión DC presente en lo Dreno (centienas de Volts) si va directamente a la entrada del CI PWM por lo pino de retroalimentación de curriente .
!Saludos!


----------



## El Comy (Oct 30, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , después le pondríamos otra en paralelo para ajustarla , para probar sirve.


Ahora estoy en el trabajo, cuando salga voy a remplazar las dos resistencias para hacer una prueba (ojalá y mi CI no esté dañada) jajajajaa. Luego comento.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 30, 2021)

Hazlo con lampara en serie, si el CI está en corto, hará que el MOSFET quede conduciendo continuamente, lo que crearía un cortocircuito general


----------



## El Comy (Oct 30, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Hazlo con lampara en serie, si el CI está en corto, hará que el MOSFET quede conduciendo continuamente, lo que crearía un cortocircuito general


Saludos…

Les comento que hice los cambios de las dos resistencias, conecté con el circuito serie per la fuente sigue muerta y la bombilla no alumbró, tengo voltaje en condenador principal de la etapa caliente.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 30, 2021)

Si aún no cambiaste el integrado, da por hecho que el culpable es él.


----------



## El Comy (Oct 30, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Si aún no cambiaste el integrado, da por hecho que el culpable es él.


Gracias hermano, entonces la fuente pasó a mejor vida. jajajaaaa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2021)

Fijate que otros integrados de ese tipo puedes conseguir , tal vez de cargadores de celular , a ver si se logra reemplazarlo :






						Manual de Adaptación de ICs moduladores en Fuentes SMPS
					

ATENCION: La información que se comparte aqui esta solamente basada en la experiencia del autor en reparacion de fuentes SMPS, por lo tanto recomiendo al amigo lector tener mucho cuidado en la aplicacion de la misma ya que una mala practica podria causar un grave daño en el equipo a reparar e...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## El Comy (Oct 31, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate que otros integrados de ese tipo puedes conseguir , tal vez de cargadores de celular , a ver si se logra reemplazarlo :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias por responder hermano, disculpe la demora sucede que hoy es que logro entrar al foro nuevamente. Creo que esto me va a quedar un poco grande, jajajajaa, no tengo estación de calor para levantar el CI. Traté de hacerme una con resistencias de nicron y un ventilador para PC pero no calienta lo suficiente. De todos modos voy a buscar dentro de mis cosas para ver que encuentro.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 31, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Gracias hermano, entonces la fuente pasó a mejor vida. jajajaaaa


No necesariamente, a menos que no puedas conseguir los repuestos/reemplazos ..




El Comy dijo:


> no tengo estación de calor para levantar el CI.


Con mucho cuidado de no dañar las pistas  con un cautin/soldador puedes realizar el cambio.
Te sugiero uses flux y una malla desoldante


----------



## El Comy (Oct 31, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Con mucho cuidado de no dañar las pistas con un cautin/soldador puedes realizar el cambio


El problema sería lograr despegar los 8 pines para luego levantarlo, jajaja
Nostante si encuentro remplazo haré el intento.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 31, 2021)

Calentando, y sin hacer tanta fuerza, levanta cada pin con una aguja.
Si tienes posibilidad, prueba con otra cosa que puedas romper


----------



## El Comy (Nov 18, 2021)

Saludos a todos…

Les ofrezco disculpas por no haber continuado esta reparación pero sucede que el dueño prefirió no arriesgarse a los cambios.

Gracias a todos de igual modo.


----------



## joseraind (Nov 21, 2021)

Hola, la bateria de mi moto es una bestia negra de   30 A,  la puedo cargar con un cargador de 28 A?, al parecer  el mio esta dañado
La pongo a cargar y se quita de verde pero tampoco prende el rojo, y mo enciende el fan, alguien sabe que puede estar ocurriendo?
La dejo por unos minutos asi y se calienta el cargador demasiado


----------



## Scooter (Nov 22, 2021)

¿La batería es de 30 A o de 30 Ah? ¿Cuál es su C?¿El cargador es cargador de corriente constante o una fuente de tensión constante de hasta 30A?¿La batería y su S llevan control de corriente?
¿El cargador hasta cuánta tensión da?

Si como supongo es de 30Ah cargarla a 28A puede ser excesivo salvo que sea el segundo caso, que solamente tenga disponible 28A.

Si no carga del todo puede que le falte tension


----------



## CharlieD (Dic 27, 2021)

Saludos desde Cuba, no se si el tema está muerto, pero aquí mi modesto aporte para El Comy :

Sucede que hace poco revisé un cargador similar, son muy comunes en este país, noto algunas diferencias entre nuestros modelos, una de ellas es que tu modelo posee bobina de modo común en la entrada de AC, y el mío sólo dos conductores funcionando como puentes.


(La hoja del fondo es una cuadrícula que uso para guardar las dimensiones de las placas para ingeniería inversa, están en pulgadas, comprueba si las dimensiones coinciden con tu modelo.)



El Comy dijo:


> ¿Podría usar uno mesfet de los que traen las fuentes para PC?


El Mosfet que usa el modelo que muestro es el 6R125P.

Adicionalmente están presente un triac y un dido utrarápido con encapsulados TO - 220.



El Comy dijo:


> La R11 se ve calcinada y no mide nada además no tiene la numeración para saber el valor original.


Es una resistencia de 1K, compruébalo en la segunda imagen.


El Comy dijo:


> Acá eso es casi imposible, jajjaaja. De igual modo gracias por la recomendación, un fuerte abrazo desde Cuba.


Puedes encontrar ese IC aunque en tecnología Trough Hole en algunas fuentes de PC antiguas, adicionalmente, en los mismos reguladores de 12 V de las motos eléctricas lo puedes encontrar en versión SMD, al igual que la versión 3845, que no estoy seguro, pero creo que lo puedes reemplazar directamente.

Le realicé ingeniería inversa a este modelo, y por tanto, poseo el esquemático y los detalles de los componentes, si te animas a repararlo, te puedo echar una mano, saludos.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 27, 2021)

Muchas gracias hermano, claro que me animo a intentarlo. Sólo que le pido un poco de paciencia conmigo porque soy informático y no electrónico, jajajaja.


----------



## unmonje (Dic 27, 2021)

CharlieD dijo:


> Saludos desde Cuba, no se si el tema está muerto, pero aquí mi modesto aporte para El Comy :
> 
> Sucede que hace poco revisé un cargador similar, son muy comunes en este país, noto algunas diferencias entre nuestros modelos, una de ellas es que tu modelo posee bobina de modo común en la entrada de AC, y el mío sólo dos conductores funcionando como puentes.
> 
> ...


T1 es una atenuador de transitorios de linea , por ahi en CUBA no existen     ¿ por eso le pusieron 2 puentes ?


----------



## CharlieD (Dic 27, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> por ahi en CUBA no existen




Yo sonrío y lo tomo con espíritu deportivo, pero en realidad es muy triste, ya que en este país no existen las típicas tiendas de electrónica donde se pueden conseguir los componentes más elementales, y ordenar mediante internet no es viable, las compañías no brindan estos servicios en nuestro país, entonces para conseguir los componentes debemos pedirlos a algún familiar en el extranjero o comprarlos a personas que los introducen en el país y los venden a sobreprecio, y por eso las reparaciones se vuelven tediosas.


----------



## CharlieD (Dic 27, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Acá eso es casi imposible, jajjaaja. De igual modo gracias por la recomendación, un fuerte abrazo desde Cuba.



El Comy, checa este enlace, se que te interesará.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 27, 2021)

CharlieD dijo:


> este enlace, se que te interesará


Es en Revolico? 
Pude entrar, mil gracias.


----------



## Y87mail (Mar 21, 2022)

Yo también tengo problemas con mi cargador, está cargando la batería solo hasta 78V, antes cargaba bien, hasta 83V...pero ahora se demora mucho menos en cargar y no carga al 100%... Qué puede ser eso?


----------



## Scooter (Mar 21, 2022)

Puede ser el cargador o puede ser la batería que esté agotada.
Si puedes intercambiar el cargador-moto con algún vecino o conocido que tenga uno igual sales de dudas.


----------



## unmonje (Mar 21, 2022)

Y87mail dijo:


> Yo también tengo problemas con mi cargador, está cargando la batería solo hasta 78V, antes cargaba bien, hasta 83V...pero ahora se demora mucho menos en cargar y no carga al 100%... Qué puede ser eso?


Bateria VIEJA y tiene alguna celda ya detonada...Calcule 1000 cargas/descargas  y cambie la bateria y no tendrá nunca problemas.
Una regla práctica es 1000dias /360dias =2,77 años
Al auto le cambio la batería cada 2 años o me deja tirado en algún lugar.
Por suerte en mi país, si te quedas con el auto, viene un servicio de mecánica ligera (pago) y te lo resuelve.
Te vende una batería nueva y cambia en el momento o el cable del embrague incluso. Además, te da arranque si te quedaste sin carga, pero la batería está bien.
 Si no, viene la grúa/plancha y te lo lleva y deja en el mecánico tuyo.


----------



## Onelvis (Jun 7, 2022)

Abeatriz dijo:


> Hola tengo una motorina eléctrica hace 6 meses. Ayer la puse a cargar y el cargador no me quiere funcionar. Lo conecto y no enciende el fan y el botón está permanentemente en verde. No en rojo como debería estar cuando le doy carga



Buenos días, a mí me pasa lo mismo con mi motorina, podrías decirme cómo le diste solución?


----------



## unmonje (Jun 7, 2022)

Onelvis dijo:


> Buenos días, a mí me pasa lo mismo con mi motorina, podrías decirme cómo le diste solución?



Lea o relea el #95 arriba . Tambien en el caso de ser solo eléctrica el cambio necesario es total si ya paso mas de 2 o3 años. Si es menos , supongamos 6 meses de uso desde nueva, es mas probable que el cargador tenga algún problema, sobre todo si la tensión de red es inestable mientras carga , le puede ocasionar problemas, con el transcurso de los meses, o sea, fatiga de materiales..


----------



## Imilsi (Jun 8, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Eso no es normal . . .  *además esa información la tendrías que haber puesto en el 1er mensaje !*  No en cuotas.


Exactamente eso me está sucediendo con mi cargador, podría darme alguna información porfavor, Muchas gracias


----------



## unmonje (Jun 8, 2022)

Imilsi dijo:


> Exactamente eso me está sucediendo con mi cargador, podría darme alguna información porfavor, Muchas gracias


¿ exactamente ESO ?  Describa ESO ,  porque no vamos a adivinar ni queremos. Cuente todo lo que pueda de la vida de su moto y tal vez le respondan. Lea las normas del foro-. Hasta mañana a los demas.


----------



## LY0322 (Ago 12, 2022)

Saludos. Tengo una bicicleta eléctrica de 36 voltios, que utiliza 3 baterías de gel de 12 voltios 14 amperes. El tema es que el cargador hoy no me hizo el cambio al LED verde después de su tiempo normal de carga. Las baterías tienen más de un año ya en la bicicleta. Quisiera saber que voltaje deberían alcanzar estas baterías, para que el cargador indique que están completamente cargadas. Si alguien me puede proporcionar el dato lo agradecería, para así tener una idea de que debo comprobar. Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2022)

Entre 13.8 y 14.2 , al desconectar el cargador algo de 12.6 V


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 12, 2022)

Normalmente deberia indicar "carga completa" en menos tiempo de carga, y durar muy poco.

Deberias probar el cargador tambien, aunque 1 año de uso continudo puede ser que las baterias ya esten agotadas


----------



## LY0322 (Ago 12, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Entre 13.8 y 14.2 , al desconectar el cargador algo de 12.6 V


Gracias por la respuesta. ¿Se pueden comprobar esas baterías midiendo el voltaje de cada para saber si alguna se está quedando por debajo o algo así?. Quisiera hacer alguna prueba para descartar que sea problema del cargador 🤝


DJ T3 dijo:


> Normalmente deberia indicar "carga completa" en menos tiempo de carga, y durar muy poco.
> 
> Deberias probar el cargador tambien, aunque 1 año de uso continudo puede ser que las baterias ya esten agotadas


¿Hay alguna forma que me puedas recomendar de como comprobar si el cargador está funcionando bien?. Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2022)

Debes medirlas de a una , pero con una lámpara conectada como carga (un consumo) . . .  tipo 12 V 22 Watts


----------



## LY0322 (Ago 14, 2022)

Las baterías tienen ya cerca de 4 años, tuvieron muy poco uso, pero igual se que tienen desgaste. Hoy desarmé el gabinete dónde se encuentran las 3, no estaban descargadas por completo, las 3 median 12.74v cada una. Un amigo me dijo que estos cargadores deberían indicar la carga completa en 42v. Mientras cargaban chequeé el voltaje de cada una, y si llegaron a alcanzar más de 14v, pero igual el cargador no cambió a verde. Yo sé que tal vez las baterías estén desgastadas, pero quisiera saber cómo funciona esto, el por qué si alcanza el voltaje no hace el cambio. Disculpen mi curiosidad sobre el tema. También ví cuando las baterías alcanzan ese voltaje, al desconectar el cargador de la red y volverlo a conectar indica carga completa, pero en dos o tres segundos vuelve a ponerse en rojo.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 14, 2022)

¿Las baterías Durán razonablemente?
Al final es eso lo único que importa.


----------



## LY0322 (Ago 14, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Las baterías Durán razonablemente?
> Al final es eso lo único que importa.


Si, todavía me resuelven, lo que no quisiera es sobrecargarlas. Al final no sé si es problema del cargador. Todas miden parejas y al cargar pasan de los 14.4 voltios que tengo entendido que es el voltaje máximo de carga para ellas. A mí entender el cargador no debería indicar la carga completa si alguna se quedara por debajo o algo así. Lo otro es que a mí parecer si todas están parejas y cargando llegan al voltaje en que el cargador pasa verde debería hacerlo. En el caso de que las baterías tengan desgaste y menos capacidad de almacenamiento de corriente debería hacerlo igual, pero en menos tiempo. No sé si es correcto esto que digo. Saludos


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 14, 2022)

LY0322 dijo:


> al cargar pasan de los 14.4 voltios


Deberias mirar en las baterias cual es el voltaje maximo de mantenimiento y de carga, pero no deberia ser mas de los 14.4V


----------



## unmonje (Ago 14, 2022)

LY0322 dijo:


> Si, todavía me resuelven, lo que no quisiera es sobrecargarlas. Al final no sé si es problema del cargador. Todas miden parejas y al cargar pasan de los 14.4 voltios que tengo entendido que es el voltaje máximo de carga para ellas. A mí entender el cargador no debería indicar la carga completa si alguna se quedara por debajo o algo así. Lo otro es que a mí parecer si todas están parejas y cargando llegan al voltaje en que el cargador pasa verde debería hacerlo. En el caso de que las baterías tengan desgaste y menos capacidad de almacenamiento de corriente debería hacerlo igual, pero en menos tiempo. No sé si es correcto esto que digo. Saludos


Los cargadores de buena calidad que funcionan bien, suelen, una vez llegada a la tensión de carga completa, pasar al MODO FLOTE que consiste en seguir cargando durante una *media hora o mas*, a muy baja corriente segun el tipo de cargador, luego del cual si cortan  y pasan a verde aunque algunas no lo hacen y quedan ahí indefinidamente, entonces, si uno apaga todo, al re encender, si va a dar carga completa y no va a proceder a la carga.
Si suele suceder también  que, al envejecer las baterías, su aislación interna disminuya, provocando pérdidas que al rato o a las horas las descargan significativamente.
Si una batería completamente vacía, recupera tensión muy rápido es momento de tirarla.


----------



## Yoyovero (Sep 10, 2022)

Hola, tengo una motorina mishozuki que el cargador al llevar un rato conectado comienza a alternar entre rojo y verde. Es eso normal? lo puedo dejar conectado? que alguien por favor me ayude. Estoy muy preocupado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2022)

Puede ser que las baterías ya estén algo viejas, llegan a la tensión , el cargador cambia , se les baja la tensión , vuelve a cambiar , y así indefinidamente.

También es posible que la falla sea del cargador . . .  que mediciones haz hecho ?


----------



## Yoyovero (Sep 11, 2022)

Las baterías tienen 1 año y 10 meses. Lo que me preocupa es que cuando empieza a cambiar desconecto el cargador y al conectarlo sigue en rojo por un buen rato. La autonomía no ha cambiado nada. Lo que me preocupa es si puedo dejarla cargando mientras cambian los LEDS o debo desconectar el cargador? Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2022)

Si no haz hecho ninguna medición de corriente y voltaje de carga y si cambia según el color del led . . .  asesorarte sería jugar a las adivinanzas , quizás alguien con tu mismo problema pueda asesorarte . Suerte.


----------



## Ruslan placeres tuta (Oct 1, 2022)

Abeatriz dijo:


> Hola tengo una motorina eléctrica hace 6 meses. Ayer la puse a cargar y el cargador no me quiere funcionar. Lo conecto y no enciende el fan y el botón está permanentemente en verde. No en rojo como debería estar cuando le doy carga


A mi me pasa lo mismo pongo el cargador y tiene una luz verde y una roja


----------



## yudennis (Nov 22, 2022)

El Comy dijo:


> Gracias por responder...
> Sucede que la tenía un familiar del dueño para repararla y el dueño me la trajo así, ¿cual mosfet podría ponerle?



*Q*ue marca es ese cargador ?


----------



## ane1983 (Dic 8, 2022)

Saludos amigos, también estoy tratando de arreglar un cargador de para batería de litio de 36V, y es de 12 Ah. Resulta que ni siquiera enciende el verde; sin embargo posee los 42 V antes del tiristor. Si alguien posee un diagrama o sabe que algoritmo usan este tipo de cargador me sería de gran ayuda. Posee el 3842, una lm358 y una HT46R002, este último es un conversor analógico-digital de 8 bit. Estoy tratando de subir la foto
Generalmente estos cargadores poseen detección automática de batería, y un tiristor en serie que no se si funciona on-off o lleva algun control pwm.


----------



## mcrven (Dic 8, 2022)

Parece que la batería... Voló, Voló y Voló...

Pongale una carga: 3 lámparas de auto en serie, conectadar a los bornes donde va la batería.


----------



## ane1983 (Dic 8, 2022)

Hola, es que ni siquiera alumbra el verde al conectarlo sin carga. Podría simularle carga con una fuente con resistencia en serie, lero antes debería encender verde


----------



## mcrven (Dic 8, 2022)

Ponle las lámparas y enciende el cargador, a ver que ocurre.

Puede que se haya dañado el LED verde...


----------



## ane1983 (Dic 8, 2022)

Ya lo colega, incluso hasta lo cambie y nada
Perdón, lo hice


----------



## emilio177 (Dic 9, 2022)

ane1983 dijo:


> batería de litio de 36V, y es de 12 Ah


Ponga una foto de su bateria


----------



## ane1983 (Dic 10, 2022)

Saludos amigos. La batería no me la trajeron; pero bueno la simule con una fuente y una resistencia y si carga. Por lo que veo en el circuito usan el conversor A/D solo para activar los led con una salida que segun el estado binario activa uno y apaga el otro tomando de forma analógica la corriente a través de una resistencia shunt y también otra salida que deshabilita el tiristor parece que en caso de sobre corriente. Bueno la salida binaria de los led esta en corto, entonces funciona todo menos las indicaciones.


----------



## angeldavid1995 (Dic 26, 2022)

CharlieD dijo:


> Saludos desde Cuba, no se si el tema está muerto, pero aquí mi modesto aporte para El Comy :
> 
> Sucede que hace poco revisé un cargador similar, son muy comunes en este país, noto algunas diferencias entre nuestros modelos, una de ellas es que tu modelo posee bobina de modo común en la entrada de AC, y el mío sólo dos conductores funcionando como puentes.
> 
> ...



Excelente por la imagen, gracias a ello arreglé un cargador de 36 V litio.


----------

